# 2004r flexplate cover



## WhittP (Jun 19, 2013)

I just got my 2004r swap done and I'm in need of a flexplate cover. My engine is the stock 400ci in my 67 GTO. (The engine is actually a 68 code). Does anyone know where I can order one?

It doesn't have to be anything fancy I just need something to control the few drops of oil that like to seep from the rear main. I don't like that pretty new transmission getting all that oil on it!


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

I would think you could order it through most any part store or if not try the Buick garage and see if they can get the cover for a '87 Grand National. I have a 200 4R in my 68 and the cover is plastic. Not an exact fit but very close, i just had to drill an extra hole on one side.


----------

